#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Help!, ik wil aan de pil!

## Esma_Esma

Salaamoalaikoem allemaal,Ik ben een meisje van 16. Ik zit nog op school en wil niet zwanger worden maar ik ben wel bezig met jongens soms enzo... Maar wil niet dat me ouders en broers dat weten!! Dusss weet iemand hoe ik aan die ene pil tegen zwanger worden kom, zonder die verzekring enzo allemaal??
 :cheefbek:

----------


## Hakimazaman

Geef een goed voorbeeld voor de moslima vrouw ,je heeft de naam van de dochter van een groot compagnion van Muhammad aleyhi salat wa salam asma bint a siddik ,moet je als haar zijn een exemple.

----------


## JennTetouania

Meid ben je gek!? Stop met zulke dingen behou je eer maar daar is het denk ik al te laat voor! Richt je tot rabi en vraag om vergiffenis

----------


## SocialBird

> Salaamoalaikoem allemaal,Ik ben een meisje van 16. Ik zit nog op school en wil niet zwanger worden maar ik ben wel bezig met jongens soms enzo... Maar wil niet dat me ouders en broers dat weten!! Dusss weet iemand hoe ik aan die ene pil tegen zwanger worden kom, zonder die verzekring enzo allemaal??


Wees voorzichtig met wat je doet en denk 3 keer na, je bent 16 idd je zegt het goed, denk je echt dat een jongen op jouw leeftijd serieuze intenties heeft,...je spreekt zelf in meervoud 'bezig met ' jongens '... dat geeft de vraag met welke bedoelingen jij je hiermee bezig houdt,..je bent wellicht zelf ook niet uit op iets wat waardevol en serieus is..

ik wil je alleen maar zeggen, dat je je achteraf, stom, vies, goedkoop, gebruikt kan voelen, dus wees respectvol tegenover jezelf en geef jezelf niet zomaar weg..eenmaal fout in, kun je niet meer terugdraaien..

Wil je dat toch wel doen, dan zeg ik PIL kan je gedeeltelijk beschermen tegen een zwangerschap maar niet tegen vervelende of ernstige ziekten..soa's.. hiv ...etc etc...en er bestaat toch altijd de kans op een kind,...terwijl jezelf nog een KIND bent..pil is zkr niet 100 procent veilig! 

Maar goed...op een dag kun je spijt krijgen en terug kijken op je onnozele keuzes..misschien voel je nu een tekort aan aandacht en liefde..maar zoek dat niet bij de verkeerde mensen op, op een verkeerde manier...ga met iemand praten die je vertrouw, familielid, zus, kennis...iemand die ouder en wijzer is en die je het goede pad kan wijzen en begeleiden...


EN BOVENAL: Focus je op je SCHOOL..

----------


## _Fariddd

hahahahahahah schandalig wollah

----------


## GM1

je moet gewoon naar de dokter gaan voor de pil, de verzekering vergoed dat, je dokter heeft een geheim houdingsplicht want je bent 16. Dus hij mag geen informatie aan je ouders en of je broers geven..

Maar meid, pas maar op.. Doe het veilig als je jezelf niet kan inhouden.

Voor je het weet krijg je een naam, en beschouwen ze je als een afgelikte boterham.. Denk maar beter aan je toekomst.

Want volgens mij zit je nog op de middelbare school.. Dus je moet je niet eens bezighouden met sex en jongens.

----------


## H.P.Pas

http://www.nvsh.nl/nvsh/




> Wat doen wij? 
> 
> De NVSH houdt zich met de volgende activiteiten bezig: 
> 
> Website
> De NVSH-website is een van de meest uitgebreide en breed opgezette sites over seksualiteit in de wereld.
> Er is zowel een Nederlandse als een Engelse, Franse, Duitse, Spaanse en Russische versie met informatie over de meest uiteenlopende zaken.
> 
> Direct hulp via onze infolijn 0900-9212
> ...

----------


## lena999

> Salaamoalaikoem allemaal,Ik ben een meisje van 16. Ik zit nog op school en wil niet zwanger worden maar ik ben wel bezig met jongens soms enzo... Maar wil niet dat me ouders en broers dat weten!! Dusss weet iemand hoe ik aan die ene pil tegen zwanger worden kom, zonder die verzekring enzo allemaal??


Krijgen je ouders nooit te weten, dokter heeft beroepsgeheim weet je nog. Maar heb het idee dat je fake bent.

----------


## lena999

> je moet gewoon naar de dokter gaan voor de pil, de verzekering vergoed dat, je dokter heeft een geheim houdingsplicht want je bent 16. Dus hij mag geen informatie aan je ouders en of je broers geven..
> 
> Maar meid, pas maar op.. Doe het veilig als je jezelf niet kan inhouden.
> 
> Voor je het weet krijg je een naam, en beschouwen ze je als een afgelikte boterham.. Denk maar beter aan je toekomst.
> 
> Want volgens mij zit je nog op de middelbare school.. Dus je moet je niet eens bezighouden met sex en jongens.


Is fake bullshit.

----------


## lena999

> Doe het, als je het niet doet krijg je spijt. Ik praat uit eigen ervaring. Maar doe het niet bij de eerste de beste die zich aandient. Doe het met iemand met wie jij het heel graag wilt! Het is jouw lichaam en alleen jouw beslissing. Vraag aan een autochtoon meisje (die zijn doorgaans veel vrijer) of ze voor jou die pil kan regelen en vertel niks aan je ouders, jouw famlilie en jouw vrienden. Je ziet hoe er hier gereageerd wordt! 16 is een mooie leeftijd om met seks te beginnen. Hier in Chili beginnen de meesten al als de 13 of 14 zijn. 
> 
> Geniet er van, het mag want het is alleen jouw lichaam!


Whahahahaha jij spant de kroon. Ik zou zeggen begin gewoon als je 9 bent. Doen ze in de kerk ook.

----------


## Salwalb

Whatever Stelletje leugenaars

----------


## Murphy

Lieve schat die kun je gewoon bij de apotheek kopen maar doe het wel veilig voordat je straks door n neger word ziekgemaakt

----------

